
Help us fight browser fingerprinting - alcuadrado
https://stopfingerprinting.irisa.fr/
======
alcuadrado
I'm doing an internship at Inria (France) about browser fingerprinting. We are
trying to create some protection against them. But before that we need to
really understand how they can be composed and how stable they are (among
other things). In order to do that we need a horrible lot of data, so we
develop Chrome and Firefox that automatically send this data to our servers
every our.

Please help us improve internet privacy by installing the extensions!

~~~
impostervt
Webpage not available.

~~~
alcuadrado
It's solved, thanks for reporting it!

------
pasbesoin
As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason my browser should have to supply my
font set. One of many reasons I try hard to browse with Javascript disabled.

There are many other pieces to this, but for one, I want a packaged ability to
turn this off and/or to supply a canned list of fonts (that presumably matches
the list provided by many other users/computers using the same functionality
and list).

------
webwanderings
What is browser fingerprinting? Your website is not available.

~~~
tbirdz
I think it might have something to do with this:
<https://panopticlick.eff.org/>

~~~
alcuadrado
Sure it does, that was the research project that brought most of the attention
to this topic.

------
escapedminds
"Stop fingerprinting!" ... "Give us your browser fingerprint!"

